# Xbox One Controller Battery Indicator für Windows



## Kuomo (30. Januar 2018)

*Xbox One Controller Battery Indicator für Windows*

Praktisches Tool für alle die ihr Gamepad über Bluetooth betreiben. Zeigt die Ladung im Traysymbol an und warnt bei niedrigem Akkustand.

GitHub - NiyaShy/XB1ControllerBatteryIndicator: A tray application that shows a battery indicator for an Xbox-ish controller and gives a notification when the battery level drops to (almost) empty.


----------



## NiyaShy (6. Februar 2018)

*AW: Xbox One Controller Battery Indicator für Windows*

Merci fürs verlinken, immer wieder schön zu sehen wie sich die Info über das Tool im Netz verbreitet 

Und um es erwähnt zu haben: es funktioniert nicht nur mit XBOne Controllern sondern mit allem was sich als XBox-artiger Controller bei Windows meldet und egal über welches Funkprotokoll ^^


----------



## Kuomo (23. Februar 2018)

*AW: Xbox One Controller Battery Indicator für Windows*

Ich habe zu danken 
Bin echt froh darüber gestolpert zu sein, für mich völlig unverständlich, dass eine so essenzielle Funktion nicht in Windows integriert ist, gerade wo sie UWP so pushen.


----------



## NiyaShy (24. Februar 2018)

*AW: Xbox One Controller Battery Indicator für Windows*

Versteh ich auch nicht. Es gibt zwar eine Handvoll Programme die das Batterie-Level auslesen können (u.A. z.B. der Big picture mode von Steam), aber eine low Battery Warnung? Nope.
Und warum MS das "hey, ich bin bald leer" Blinken des 360 Controllers nicht für den One übernommen hat werd ich ebenso wenig verstehen wie dass sie den Player indicator am Controller ebenfalls fallen gelassen haben... Aber was soll's, müssen halt "externe" Coder einspringen xD


----------

